# Smoked ring kielbasa safe or not safe?



## chapteroona (Dec 22, 2012)

My father sent an early Christmas gift of 2 rings of smoked kielbasa from a butcher shop from my hometown. It was shipped wrapped in butcher paper and sent priority (the evening of the 19th) and the package made it directly to the freezer upon arrival. In PA (the origin), it is below freezing, here in the mid 40s. Is this safe??


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 22, 2012)

I'd guess it would depend on whether it's cured, frozen, condition upon arrival etc... Did the shop send it or did your Dad? If it was me, and I had any doubts, I'd probably chuck it and then call my Dad and tell him how delicious it was. Sweet gesture, but not worth getting sick over.


----------



## chapteroona (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks for replying! It was not frozen and as far as the cure goes, I'm not certain. It arrived far below room temperature but, well above what would come out of a cooler. The caring Dad sent it himself...very sweet. When he calls, I am quoting you. Happy Holidays!


----------

